# Sticky  Bumping



## Barry

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?244619-YOUR-POST-WILL-BE-DELETED-Read-Before-Posting!

*Please don't bump (moving your post to the top of the page by posting "Bump") your ad more than once a week. As a rule, if your ad is still shown on the first page of threads, do not bump it.


----------

